# Level meters when using only Left channel



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello, 
I looked in the manual and in the FAQ.. but didn't see a good answer to my really simple question.

I have a DSP1100 and I am using only a couple PA filters. I purchased it used - so as a sanity check I wanted to make sure that I understood the level meters properly.

When using only the Left channel (ie, LFE line level input) - both of the level meters light up. It behaves almost as if the left meter is pre-filter level and the right meter is post-filter level.

Is that correct? Only filters are enabled for the Left channel - although they are defined for both L+R. 

I noticed that when the input is plugged into the Right input - only the right line level appears to be active.

I figured that this is some behavior that only occurs when using only the L channel - so that it can make use of both level LED bars.

Could someone confirm that I'm on the right track? If I missed this in some really obvious post - I apologize.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!



> When using only the Left channel (ie, LFE line level input) - both of the level meters light up. It behaves almost as if the left meter is pre-filter level and the right meter is post-filter level.
> 
> Is that correct?


No. You should get a level indication only for the channel you have a signal connected to. Are you sure you haven't mixed up some of the inputs and outputs? Not hard to do, especially if you're using the 1/4" connections.

Regardless, it won't affect the way it works.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> No. You should get a level indication only for the channel you have a signal connected to. Are you sure you haven't mixed up some of the inputs and outputs? Not hard to do, especially if you're using the 1/4" connections.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the response! I will double check...


----------



## DragonArt (Jan 1, 2008)

Most Pro-equiment uses the left channel as mono input. If i remember correctly, i had the same 'issue' in my BFD back when I owned one.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

DragonArt said:


> Most Pro-equiment uses the left channel as mono input. If i remember correctly, i had the same 'issue' in my BFD back when I owned one.


Thanks for your response too. I checked the input/output - and it was only connected to the Left Channel - so no question there.

I had some more time to test it and I found that the L meter would show the level after the filters have been applied and the right meter would show the actual line level. I tested with filters that increased and decreased the gain - and every time the left level display changed in intensity correctly - relative to the right meter.

If the EQ was out - then both L and R would show the same level (the L channel).

Thanks for everyones help. I look forward to spending some more time soaking up the knowlege here!


----------

